# Oil-free air compressor particle size vs. life expectancy



## compressor156 (Nov 26, 2019)

I am trying to estimate the life expectancy prediction for an oil-free air compressor based on the micron rating of intake filter used. 

I know the L10 and new life calculation predicts compressor (specifically bearing) life expectancy based on viscosity of oil lubricant and particle size present in oil lubricant. 

Could the same particle and filter assumptions be applied to an oil-free compressor? Can it be assumed that the same particles traveling through surrounding air would have a similar implication? 

Thank you


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

compressor156,

I think an oil free compressor is preferred only if you need it for specific purposes like medical or human breathing air supply needs. The common consensus is that an oil lubricated compressor is your longevity winner. I saw this quote "While the purchase price and ongoing maintenance is much less, oil-free compressors typically have a product life of around 200 hours, with higher-end units lasting up to 2,000 hours" The quote does not say what failure would be e.g. valves, bearings, etc.


compressor156 said:


> I am trying to estimate the life expectancy prediction for an oil-free air compressor based on the micron rating of intake filter used.
> 
> I know the L10 and new life calculation predicts compressor (specifically bearing) life expectancy based on viscosity of oil lubricant and particle size present in oil lubricant.
> 
> ...


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

What almost always fails in an oil-free compressor is the piston ring. Even if it is sucking clean air, this part will wear out fairly fast. That's the bad news.


The good news is that replacing that piston ring is fairly easy to do in most decent compressors.


----------

